# Bow sight recommendations



## Jkol (Jan 19, 2016)

Looking for input on a new bow sight for my Mathews.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You can either take it to Dicks at Bay rook mall or you can do it yourselves. If you do it yourselves, make sure your bow sight is aligned first (vertical and horizontal) and you get the right draw weight and draw length. If you don't know, start with 45lbs first and increase from there. The draw length depends on your arm length. Squeeze your holing hand against a flat wall and extend your shooting hand to your ear. the distance will be your draw length. If your trigger finger is beyond your ear, it's a bit long. Sight with the top pin first at 10 yards and then work your way out to 20 yards. The second pin should be at 30 yards, third at 40 years, etc..Make sure you know how to pull and aim using reference points sight to corner of your mouth and trigger finger to ear and stand side way perpendicular to the target (your arm is perpendicular to the target). Look into the peep sight and the aim pin must be at the center of the sight and on the target. Left foot points to the target and right foot perpendicular to the left foot. This posture will give your arrow a clearance from your holding arm and the arrow will not touch you arm or hand. Take a deep breath before aiming and shooting and let it goes after shooting. If you miss to the right, aim the pin at the target and adjust the pin (to the right) to where the arrow hit. If it hit high, adjust the pin from the target to the point where the arrow actually hit. I am new to compound bow too and have learned quite a bit from past few months. TAKE TIME/RELAX SHOOTING AND DO NOT RUSH. Rest if needed. DO NOT CURVE YOUR FINGER ABOVE THE BOTOM OF THE SIGHT OR THE ARROW HEAD MAY CUT IT BAD. Nothing worser than a shaky arm or hand. Happy Sighting and Bowing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Fiber optics gather light so well and glow that nothing battery operated is needed.


Early on in bow hunting, I think I got so nervous that I used the wrong pin when shooting at a deer that was super close. So, I took off the extra pins and kept just one for 20 yards. If further than that I didn't shoot. (it worked)


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BTW, there is also a laser sighting device you can use to sight it in initially, but you still need to "calibrate/adjust" the pin with the actual impact point where the arrow hit.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jkol said:


> Looking for input on a new bow sight for my Mathews.


 There's plenty out there for any budget. I'm assuming the bow has been tuned by a qualified tech. If not, I'd do that before anything else. A poorly tuned bow will perform just as bad with a $200 sight as it does a $20 sight.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> There's plenty out there for any budget. I'm assuming the bow has been tuned by a qualified tech. If not, I'd do that before anything else. A poorly tuned bow will perform just as bad with a $200 sight as it does a $20 sight.


If you are lucky to find a good one to tune your bow.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I have this in the classifieds if your interested. Thanks,
https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2608321


----------



## Jkol (Jan 19, 2016)

Hoytbowhunter said:


> I have this in the classifieds if your interested. Thanks,
> https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2608321


I have the same exact sight that I am looking at replacing. Wanting to go back to the pin type and was wondering if one brand/model was better than the other


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I have axcel armortech hd 3-5 pin sights on my Bows, all have 0.19 pins. Great sights little pricey but well worth it. I use a verifier also the keep the blurriness out of multiple pins works great evening for hunting. There some used ones in great shape on TBH $185 usually ago for over $200.


----------



## Jkol (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Fornthw info. I will look into them.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes Sir, here's the one on TBH. 
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=702682&highlight=Sight


----------



## CJP (Aug 11, 2018)

Any reputable brand these days make a good sight. What separates the moderately priced sights from pricey sights are things like the convenience of adjustment when sighting in your bow and additions such as "floating pins" for those that are shooting long distances. I use a 5 fixed pin Trophy Ridge on my Hoyt and have been happy with it. They're only about $120.00


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a spot hog that i like...


----------

